# minikin v2 software update



## incredible_hullk (27/12/16)

having recently gone back to tc vaping i found v33 software of the minikin v2 horribly wrong on tc.

some googling finds a new software (Nov 2016) that resolves this. coil mode now temp mode

http://www.asmodus.com/asMODus-Minikin-2-180W-p/asmodus-minikin-2-180-touch.htm

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------

